# Short bands on the D'Kung



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Well y'all know I got one last week, It's nice , shoots good and all, but the short bands were crampin my style , so last night thought, what the heck, I bought bunch of the 20-40 tubing, make it comfy to shoot, the way it was at around 24' draw or so , I hit the wall, NO MORE STRETCH,, took the bands off, made new , longer bands, and started drawing to where i normally do, , well I kept cutting them down till I got to my old draw length 31" just as i hit the wall of no more stretch, sure did make a difference, now all my shooters have the same drawlength and I don't have to cramp myself up on any of them, makes shooting a lil more fun with all the same drawlength, and I have done that to alla my shooters, I like it.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

alot of people have said dankung have shorter bands but the chinese probaly use a different way to draw must be effective if copmcertional models use it


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

the chinese are very small, too!


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

I might purchase a Dankung.
Really not sure though.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Inquisitive, buy one mate! Surprisingly good but be sure to purchase from a reputable dealer as there's a few (dangerous) copy's out there!


----------

